# Brittany Ferries



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

has anyone ever managed to get a special deal plymouth to santander late august to mid sept travel out.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

My experience of Brittany Ferries is that they don't do deals at any time let alone the peak period that is of interest to you. 

Normally if you book before Xmas you receive a discounted price but I'm unsure whether this is genuine or not. The only discounts I have been able to find is if you join their Property Owners Club giving up to 20/30% off the price dependent on the route travelled plus free day cabins on some sailings and breakfast vouchers of £7.50 per passenger on the Santander route.

Its possible that others may have been luckier but I think your chances of bagging a cheap or even discounted sailing are very slim.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: brittany ferries*



billplant said:


> has anyone ever managed to get a special deal plymouth to santander late august to mid sept travel out.


Why not try St Nazaire to Gijon ( 40miles west of Santander)

We have booked aug out sept back 6 mtr m/h 4 berth outside cabin both ways £ 500 return!!


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: brittany ferries*



lucy2 said:


> billplant said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone ever managed to get a special deal plymouth to santander late august to mid sept travel out.
> ...


But surely on top of your £500 return you've got to add the cost of getting to St Nazaire? Thus your ferry isn't quite as cheap as your headline figure?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*deals*

Not a chance I am afraid. BF don't really do deals.

There is one knocking about for May/June that takes about 10% off. But not for your dates.

Air Miles?

TM


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: brittany ferries*



jimmyd0g said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > billplant said:
> ...


 Sorry will break that figure a little more

Dover / Calais out £ 50.40
St Nazaire to Gijon rtn £ 295.80
Zeebrugge to Hull 4 berth outside cabin £ 165.60

Total £ 511.80

plus diesel / tolls across France, still saving I think considering Brittany Ferries wanted £1000 return Plymouth/portsmouth to santander return!!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

As a member of the Travel Club my fare travelling out mid September, returning early November is costing me £694.30. That includes club class cabin with TV and tea/coffee facilities plus breakfast. As I live close to the departure Port I save a 500 mile round trip to Dover and 1650 mile round trip from Calais. I think that is cost effective for me but maybe not for others.


----------



## wallydog (Apr 1, 2011)

*Please would you explain the 'Tavel Club'.*

We plan to travel to Spain and Portugal this Sept and return late Oct or very early Nov and had hoped to use the Portsmouth/Santander Ferry. We used the Brittany Ferries last year but were only travelling in our small car.

Please would you explain how we join or become eligible for the Travel Club that you say you are amember of.

Cheers, Wallydog


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Link here:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/property-owners-travel-club

Its called a Property Owners Club and motorhomers are now eligible to join.

There is a one off joining fee and an annual fee.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try this special ........................

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/s...FEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=LH31211B

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*augsep*



raynipper said:


> Try this special ........................
> 
> http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/s...FEmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=LH31211B
> 
> Ray.


Does not cover August/September Ray.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry TM, didn't get that far as i'm already on this side..... :lol: :lol: 

Ray.


----------

